
Amazon Requires Police to Shill Surveillance Cameras in Secret Agreement - morisy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mb88za/amazon-requires-police-to-shill-surveillance-cameras-in-secret-agreement
======
deogeo
> advertise its surveillance cameras in exchange for free Ring products [..]
> keep the terms of this program confidential.

So bribery _and_ undisclosed advertising.

